# Taiji - Chen style



## Hawke (Apr 5, 2010)

[yt]fS0QYq26V2g[/yt]

This kid is 10 years old.


----------



## Hawke (Apr 5, 2010)

[yt]Ro7S3waKqGc[/yt]

Performed by Master Hai Yang.


----------



## blindsage (Apr 6, 2010)

Hawke said:


> [yt]fS0QYq26V2g[/yt]
> 
> This kid is 10 years old.


Hate to be critical of a 10 year old, so I'll just say he is a lot of fun to watch.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 6, 2010)

Chen Zhenglei 

Chen Taijiquan - Laojia Yi Lu (part 1)

Chen Taijiquan - Laojia Yi Lu (part 2) 

Chen Taijiquan - Laojia Er Lu (Pao Chui)

Same 10 year old

Guandao - Chen Style Guandao


----------



## Hawke (Apr 7, 2010)

Great to see how much he has matured.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 8, 2010)

I should probably add that Chen Zhenglei is not that 10 year old. He is however 19th generation Chen family


----------

